# Can dogs have reflux?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know if puppies can have acid reflux but maybe he is eating too fast and that is causing it. You might try the brakefast bowl that is supposed to help slow them down on their eating.


----------



## micajones07 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry I really need to update my siggy, but I suck at it. He's 1.5 years old, which I know is still kind of puppy age, but he doesn't eat very fast at all, in fact that add's to my concern about this. He definitely used to eat fast, as soon as I put it in his bowl it was gone in like 5 minutes. Now he eats pretty slow, will stop go back, sometimes wont finsih it at all or it will take him all day. Sometimes he wont even touch it till like 7pm or later. This has been going on for a while now though, and my vet said it could be because it's been warmer here and sometimes dogs don't like to eat as much when it's hot, but now it has me wondering if it's because he has reflux and is uncomfortable.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well since he is grown, then I would ask the vet for a referral to a vet college or vet that specializes in gastro issues if he doesnt think it is reflux. I will look into this some to see if I can find something on the forum about it. BRB

Ok still looking but found this on the web.
http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/digestive/c_multi_gastroesophageal_reflux

http://www.web-dvm.net/megaesophagus.html
http://petdognation.com/acid-reflux-in-dogs/


----------



## micajones07 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you so much for those links.



BeauShel said:


> Well since he is grown, then I would ask the vet for a referral to a vet college or vet that specializes in gastro issues if he doesnt think it is reflux. I will look into this some to see if I can find something on the forum about it. BRB
> 
> Ok still looking but found this on the web.
> http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/digestive/c_multi_gastroesophageal_reflux
> ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember a GR on one of the forums who was doing something similar. It was due to suppliments the owner was giving. The suppliments were stopped and the behavior stopped. I'd be sure to check with your Vet though. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

When Merlin was younger, about 9-10 months old I think, he was having some issues with regurgitation. We worried at first that it could be megaesophogus (sp?), but that didn't seem to be the issue after some testing was done. My vet felt that it was reflux and put him on pepcid ac for about 4 months. He hasn't had any issues since.


----------



## micajones07 (Apr 1, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> When Merlin was younger, about 9-10 months old I think, he was having some issues with regurgitation. We worried at first that it could be megaesophogus (sp?), but that didn't seem to be the issue after some testing was done. My vet felt that it was reflux and put him on pepcid ac for about 4 months. He hasn't had any issues since.


Pepcid AC like for humans? Was the testing pretty easy? 

Oh and I don't have him on any supplements.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My Ollie had developed a regurgitation issue and the vet never did find out what the cause. He too checked for megaesophagus but it wasn't that.

It progressed to where it would happen throughout the day and even during a walk. She would be walking along and just "blurp up" but kept right on going. It didn't seem to bother her, bothered me more. Our vet too recommended over the counter pepcid, it helped some but didn't cure it.

We have hardwood floors and a few time when she blurped while we were out when I got to cleaning it up, the blurp stained the floor.

Definitely check with your vet before attempting to treat it yourself. Good Luck.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Check the food ingredients? Check with the Vet first of course, but if you recently changed the food it could be part of the issue. I can't remember what used to make Tucker regurgitate, but it used to annoy my husband. Tucker doesn't do this anymore. Oh, I remember, the groomer who was Tucker's breed blamed the Canidae.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

micajones07 said:


> Pepcid AC like for humans? Was the testing pretty easy?
> 
> Oh and I don't have him on any supplements.


yep, the same thing as for humans. The test was a barium x-ray I think. It was done in their office.

We did see a specialist, but all he did was up the amount of pepcid ac that my vet originally prescribed.

I don't know if it was just something he grew out of, but it did end.


----------



## micajones07 (Apr 1, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> yep, the same thing as for humans. The test was a barium x-ray I think. It was done in their office.
> 
> We did see a specialist, but all he did was up the amount of pepcid ac that my vet originally prescribed.
> 
> I don't know if it was just something he grew out of, but it did end.


That's good to know. 

He does seem to burp now that i'm paying more attention but it doesn't seem to bother him, he hasn't actually spit anything out, but I just haven't noticed this before I guess. 

Ugh...why does it seem like when one thing goes wrong a million other things start going wrong at the same time.


----------

